# I Am Being Honored As A Hero To Animals ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

on Sunday, December 10, 2006. I'm in some pretty heady company here: http://www.thepetplace.org/

My friends, Dan and Venette, from the Lily Sanctuary are also being honored this year. http://www.lilysanctuary.org.

I'm looking forward to a most enjoyable time!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congratulations Terry, it's great to see that you'll be honored on television by 
The Pet Place TV Show, can't think of a more deserving person for them to include in their list of Heroes. 'Course you're already a Hero here at PT, and many other internet Bird Lists for that matter, so it's just a case of 'spreading the word'. Wish I had cable tv or whatever it takes to view the program, hopefully it will get uploaded to the internet for viewing.

Again, congratulations to a most deserving Super Moderator/Hero,

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry, Congradulations! You certainly deserve this award. You are a hero!

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, sincere congratulations to you!!!

No one deserves this type of recognition more than you do!!!

You go, gal!

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

That is really something and it's great to see that you are getting this special recognition! You really do deserve to be honoured for all the incredibly hard work you do, day in, day out and I look forward to hearing more about this


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh Terry, I am so proud to know you and so happy for you.
You certainly deserve it.
Congratulations.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! They don't know it yet, but I'm taking Pilgrim and Alex to the event .. it says it is animal friendly, so I figure two little pigeons will be OK if dogs are coming  

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Congratulations* to you, Terry, & all the other 'honorees'. 
The time you devote to helping critters of all kinds is certainly deserving of being recognized.  

Hope you have a wonderful lunch. (*Don't forget to take a few seeds for Pilgrim and Alex*)   

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Pilgrim and Alex are just gonna charm the H*LL out of them  .
What are the chances of you finessing a copy of the show and posting
it on You-Tube, Terry?

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, TERRY!

FEW DESERVE THIS HONOR BETTER THAN YOU! IF I HAD BEEN A VOTER, YOU CAN BET I WOULD HAVE VOTED # 1!!

THE HONOR COULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED TO A BETTER PERSON!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sure they will tape this for the regular show .. I'll do my best to snag a copy and post it. I'm REALLY looking forward to introducing Pilgrim and Alex .. should be an interesting moment.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is WONDERFUL NEWS Terry!

You may be a hero to animals but you are our hero here as well! Great job on your achievement.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, Pilgrim and Alex are just gonna charm the H*LL out of them  .
> *What are the chances of you finessing a copy of the show and posting
> it on You-Tube, Terry?
> *
> fp



Hi FP, 

I agree...this will be a DEFINITE YOUTUBE moment that needs to be captured and broadcast to the masses, and since we all seem to be YouTubers


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry, I'm so happy for you. It's great that someone (YOU) who actually deserves to be honored, will be honored. 

In my book, you've been a "HERO" since day one!
Congratulations!

Phyll


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, Congratulations! You deserve to be honored, and you are definitely a hero. I'd like to say, when I first started getting in rescued pigeons I didn't know much about them just song birds, but thanks to Terry's help I was able to pull them through. In my book you are a hero to me.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

*To anyone wondering...*

I know it's mostly irrelevant and silly but,I did want to clarify to you all & in case you didn't already know and thought us Canucks were odd/daft. English words such as neighb*our*hood, fav*our*, lab*our*, hon*our* etc.etc...are the PROPER english words & spellings from the original British (English) vocab that many of us in Canada, Australia and of course the UK still respect and use todayxoxo


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I know it's mostly irrelevant and silly but,I did want to clarify to you all & in case you didn't already know and thought us Canucks were odd/daft. English words such as neighb*our*hood, fav*our*, lab*our*, hon*our* etc.etc...are the PROPER english words & spellings from the original British (English) vocab that many of us in Canada, Australia and of course the UK still respect and use todayxoxo


I have no problem seeing y*our *way, Brad!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I have no problem seeing y*our *way, Brad!


Smarty Pants!!!! LOLOLO,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Terry!

I'm so happy to hear you will be recognized for your outstanding rescue/rehab work. You certainly deserve it.

Thank you for always being there for every bird, of every species, that needs help. You are their hero, we have always known that and now the whole world will know too!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if anyone deserves it, you do, Terry. Y*ou'r*e certainly *our* fav*our*ite heroine here on our little programme!

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Well, if anyone deserves it, you do, Terry. Y*ou'r*e certainly *our* fav*our*ite heroine here on our little programme!
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey is a stinker too, lol. BTW. Words like your and our don't count and aren't different 

I'm just glad that Terry is being appreciated like we all know she should be and even though I got side tracked, she is DEFINITELY our heroine on PigeonLIFE

I can't wait to see the full story brought to video and pictures myself!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Congratulations Terry.

Well, it certainly is nice to see unsung heroes get the recognition they deserve.

Have a wonderful day.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Congratulations.........if ANYONE deserves the recognition, you do!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whoohoo! Terry, you know you are my most favorite Super Moderator  and I am so happy you are being recognized.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Terry,
Bet little Squanto is looking down, saying "Yup, my mama is the bestest"
Daryl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Well every so often people take notice about what other people do to help and this time They did notice you selflness and caring stands out Terry you deserve to be noticed and honored. Keep the good work up because that is what you represent helping and caring.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

What a Great Recognition and Honour!!!! Enjoy the spotlight and good luck at the event with your pigeons! Go git' em Terry! Shine!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure it will be a wonderful event and that Alex and Pilgrim will do a real fine job of stealing the show  I'm really looking forward to it. I probably should take a duck too, but that might really be pushing my luck!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

TAWhatley Good luck tomorrow and congrats, you deserve it.  Good work does not go unnoticed. Thank you for all you do, I’m sure all the animals appreciate you too!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent news, Terry!!! I'm so glad that you are getting the recognition you deserve! You do so much for the animals and in support of other caretakers. Great idea to have Pilgrim and Alex accompany you. Give them all a chance to see how sweet baby pigeons can be!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's wonderful, Terry! No one deserves it more than you--you're Supermom to needy birds. And I hope Alex and Pilgrim will enjoy their big debut. Do share a video clip if you can.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm sure it will be a wonderful event and that Alex and Pilgrim will do a real fine job of stealing the show  I'm really looking forward to it. I probably should take a duck too, but that might really be pushing my luck!
> 
> Terry


Pilgrim and Alex wearing Flight Suits??


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Way to go Terry! Like everyone else said you deserve the title as you truly are a hero! Pilgrim and Alex will steal everyones heart, noting says cute like a pair of sweet pidgie babies


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is so well deserved, Terry, and earned with a heck of a lot of work - caring and loving work, but hard work all the same.

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

congratulations Terry

you really deserve it


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Well Done Terry. 

Its great when someone like you gets recognised for the good work you do and after reading about your recent spate of arrivals, ducks, coots, pigeons and a cat called Midnight - all in one day - well you truly, truly deserve. 

Tania xx


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Terry!

All of us here at PT already knew that you are a hero to animals. Well done on getting this public honour that you so greatly deserve.

Best wishes,

Lindi & Jax  

p.s. Hoping little Pilgrim and Alex have a great day in the limelight too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TERRY CONGRATULATIONS, But I knew from the day that you called me to let me know that the BUTTLESS WONDER had been rescued that you were a friend to animals and a HERO. have a good time and enjoy it all you deserve it and more. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Thank You All!*



george simon said:


> TERRY CONGRATULATIONS, But I knew from the day that you called me to let me know that the BUTTLESS WONDER had been rescued that you were a friend to animals and a HERO. have a good time and enjoy it all you deserve it and more. .GEORGE


Thank you all for the kind words! George, how IS the BUTTLESS WONDER doing?  Incidentally, George's bird is one with a higher education .. she came down into a school in Fullerton and ended up with me. Definitely eighth grade diploma or better for the BUTLESS one!  

One of the best days of my life to get this bird, trace the band, and find George on the other end!

Terry


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Sorry I'm late to chime in... I'm so happy for you Terry! How magnificent that they award such a deserving, caring, and amazing lady! You're a true inspiration, and a wonderful example of just how much good can be brought about by the kind & loving actions of one person. If only the world had a lot more people like you!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Congratulations, always nice to be recognized for your hard work, and you surely deserve the honor and recognition.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry*

That is awesome. I just got back from solvang, and saw your post what a great honor...

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, everyone! It was a lovely event. I greatly enjoyed it and met a couple of new contacts .. one who even rescues pigeons! Her question to me was "How do you get them to leave when they are well"? I had to laugh when she told me any that she has ever rescued and then released just flew a couple of laps around the yard and wanted right back in the coop. Bless her, she lets them back in and keeps them as her permanent pet pigeons. Her organization is All God's Creatures: http://www.allgodscreatures.net/

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is so cool! Bet you had a great time exchanging experiences!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's wonderful, Terry. And I really enjoyed the link to the "All God's Creature's" site. I always love to hear of other Christians who have a heart for animals--St. Francis is my hero.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom4ever said:


> That's wonderful, Terry. And I really enjoyed the link to the "All God's Creature's" site. I always love to hear of other Christians who have a heart for animals--St. Francis is my hero.



Ditto to that!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pet Place Now Has Their Pictures Up ..*

It sure looks like Betty, the cockatoo, from the Lily Sanctuary was a most favored attendee!  

http://www.thepetplace.org/2006AwardsLunch.html

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very cool Terry!

Glad to see...

Yea Terry..!

Sorry I am late to the thread, been swamped...missing much here on the forum...

Love!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Late again, but just wanted to say it is a well deserved honour, Terry.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool!!! You clean up nice.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Phil, Terri, and Cynthia! Ummmmm .. about that cleaning up real nice ..

Last Saturday I took in two pigeons that a nice fellow named Vincent had rescued .. he had previously brought me two others. One of the new pigeons had avian pox going pretty good. I had a good look at their mouths and such and then just brought them in and got them settled into quarantine. Never even thought to look if any "damage control" was needed.

Off I went to the duck pond and then to get some lunch in a new little hole in the wall restaurant. People were looking at me strangely .. I chalked it up to having on my duck pond shoes which are TOTALLY GNARLY and my duck jacket. Little did I know until I got home that one of the new pigeons had laid "tracks" all the way down one of my pants legs .. most embarrassing. My husband would have been mortified and probably would have had a heart attack .. guess that's why he doesn't go anywhere with me when I'm in my bird clothes.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

It's nice to see you smiling and up on the stage receiving your award This really is an honour and I'm sure you were filled with pride being around all those similar minded & caring folks. 


Thanks for posting more pictures from the event and *I think it's Vennette* seems like a great lady as well as the organization she runs


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> It's nice to see you smiling and up on the stage receiving your award This really is an honour and I'm sure you were filled with pride being around all those similar minded & caring folks.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brad! Yes, it was quite a great honor for me. And, yes, that is my friend, Venette, from the Lily Sanctuary .. I can't even begin to tell you what a dedicated person she is. She and her husband, Dan, live in a regular (well perhaps not so "regular" house) with more than 60 large parrots .. we're talking Macaws and Cockatoos for the most part .. you can't even begin to believe what this is like unless you've been there and seen and heard it .. just totally amazing how they manage their whole situation. Many kudos to them!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

It is nice to see you receiving your award among the other recipients. I hope they treated you as extra special, because you are.  

Thanks for sharing the latest pics.


----------

